# How Cold



## kutya (Jan 12, 2007)

It was 31 below zero here today... The ole Jeep really struggled to start today.....


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 12, 2007)

Good Lord! That's a wee bit on the chilly side!


----------



## peterCooper (Jan 12, 2007)

It's cold heree in Texas too. We almost got below 50 F last night. It's backup in the high sixties now so we'll be all right.






Oh I miss snow!


----------



## masta (Jan 12, 2007)

It was so cold....I saw a lawyer with his hand in his own pocket!!!


----------



## smurfe (Jan 12, 2007)

What kind of Jeep you got? At 31 above which it hardly gets here my Jeep is tough to start.


Smurfe


----------



## Wade E (Jan 12, 2007)

My jeep starts great all the time. With 143,000 miles on it. Cherokke Sport with 4" lift and 35" tires. Goes anywhere with 5 speed and military axle!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 12, 2007)

Was -17*F here this morning...my hubby had an early dentist appointment and I went along to visit a girlfriend in that town...my old Caddy turned right over, no plug-in on the 'old doll'...she'll always start...BUT....the mice have filled the heater vents with dog food and sunflower seeds again so we had no heat...the only heat was coming out of my defroster...we about froze on the one hour juorney... Could see our breath...on the way home the car thermometer read a balmy -9*F...now the temp is dropping again...will get to about -25*F tonight....

My poor roses and grapes hardly have any snow cover....


----------



## smurfe (Jan 12, 2007)

wade said:


> My jeep starts great all the time. With 143,000 miles on it. Cherokke Sport with 4" lift and 35" tires. Goes anywhere with 5 speed and military axle!




Ahh, you have fuel injection. I have the crappy old carburetor. It starts up fairly well but takes a couple miles driving down the road before it smooths out. I have a new carb for it, just haven't got around to putting it on. I have an 81 CJ 7 5" lift and 33's for the time being. I need to regear my axles before I go any bigger tires.


In regards to the temps. I feel kinda guilty. It got to 73 here today. Only been down in the mid 50's at night. Now a couple weeks ago it was frigid. It got to 30 a couple nights and only in the low 50's during the day. I about froze to death.



I will admit to though, I do miss the snow as well. Haven't seen any in 5 years.


Smurfe


----------



## Waldo (Jan 12, 2007)

masta said:


> It was so cold....I saw a lawyer with his hand in his own pocket!!!







BWAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 12, 2007)

Waldo, looks like you have ice or snow headed your way.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 12, 2007)

We have a wintery mix headed our way.


----------



## Angell Wine (Jan 12, 2007)

masta said:


> It was so cold....I saw a lawyer with his hand in his own pocket!!!




I was going to teach my kids the value of a dollar but decided against it; I didn't want to ruin there chance at being a politician.


----------



## redderthebetter (Jan 13, 2007)

*Q:* What do you get when you put 100 lawyers in a basement? 
*A:* A whine cellar. 



I'm sorry for the Copy/Pasted joke, I'm just sitting here waiting for the ice will build up enough to knock my power out &gt;&gt;&gt;again.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 13, 2007)

redderthebetter said:


> I'm just sitting here waiting for the ice will build up enough to knock my power out &gt;&gt;&gt;again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Redder....how cold will it get where your Sprkling Wine is staying????


----------



## redderthebetter (Jan 13, 2007)

30s??? ish. It is riddling out in my garage. I can bring it in. What do you think?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 13, 2007)

Well...when we want to dégorge it we put it in a -5*F freezer for 1 1/2 hours...seems if the freezer warms up from the door being open and too many bottles inside the stuff won't freeze at warmer temps.....

So, don't think it will freeze for you at 30+. 

It must be done fermenting if it has gotten that cold....I don't know if you'll loose any carbonation at those temps...? Don't think so...it will probably be okay at above freezing temps....


----------



## redderthebetter (Jan 13, 2007)

I figure if I keep it in the cool area, it won't be as volitile as a jar the daily. Thanks for your time and thoughts on it. I drank some the other night. It was leftover, that I put intoa grolsch. It was drier than I expected. But very nice. It had the sediment in it that clouded it when I popped it open. I had given some thought to not going through the degorging a while back, and now am glad I will do it.


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 13, 2007)

Since I am in my home office, with my everpresent CRC Handbook of Chemistry and Physics (53rd Edition, 1972-1973) I can offer the following freezing points:

10.1% - 25.8F
11.4% - 24.9F
12.7% - 24.0F
13.9% - 23.0F
15.2% - 22.0F
16.5% - 21.0F
17.7% - 19.9F

Why all the odd numbers? The table is in % by weight, so I had to convert that to % by volume (very much a SWAG conversion, but I don't have a conversion graph), and in C so I had to convert that to F. The highest concentration they list for freezing point is 86% abv, which freezes at -57.1F. Now that's cold!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 13, 2007)

redderthebetter said:


> I had given some thought to not going through the degorging a while back, and now am glad I will do it.



You can dégorge one at a time when you drink them...just keep the top pointing down, freeze the bottle till about 2 inches in the neck turns to ice....at that point you can tip the bottle upward a bit as the ice plug is frozen into the plastic stopper, release the wire and POP!!! All the nasty discolored yeasties are in the neck and come out in the ice plug.... ENJOY!!!*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## kutya (Jan 14, 2007)

my jeep is a 94 wrangler. It has 295,000 miles. It runs pretty good for the miles... 


btw it's only 21 below zero here today.... I'm thinking about sun bathing...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 14, 2007)

A cool zero today, with strong winds....-15 to -20 windchill...down to -25 tonight.

Yesterday it got up to a balmy +4*F, we went to the lake ice fishing...pretty cozy in our little shanty...no fish to be had....Got to move the shanty next time we go out.Got the GPS going and last years spot located...going to borrow a underwater camera from a Friend and check out the bottom....sitting and looking at weeds for hours sucks!!!

Will Post fish pictures if we ever have a change of luck.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 14, 2007)

I feel guilty here. The coldest we have seen this year was one morning where it got down to 8 deg. It is upoosed to hit -1 on Wed then go back to the 30's. These are all overnight lows. Of course we are looking at about a foot of snow tonight and tomorrow- but then we've only got about 8 inches so far this winter- normal around here is about 80-100 per year. Not much ice fishing here yet, you would be crazy to go out on the ice even if it existed yet. Some years we have about 20-30 inches of ice by now.


Good luck spearing NW-sounds like fun staring at weeds


----------



## Harry (Jan 14, 2007)

*man you can have that cold weather, It was 72 F here in Alvin Texas .Dandline's are blooming Try to keep warm 







Harry*


----------



## Pepere (Jan 15, 2007)

Snow? Ice? what's that stuff?


It hasn't been cold enough here in the mid-atlantic for me to fire up the wood stove this year. I guess we did have frost a couple of mornings this year but, the boys around here haven't stopped fishing for the season. One more month of this and we're into early spring. Crazy winter if winter is what you want to call it.


----------



## Coaster (Jan 15, 2007)

High of 32 today in Austin, Wintery Mix incoming, 100 accidents on the road this moring on 1/4" of ice,and they didn't close my work =/


----------



## masta (Jan 15, 2007)

What is this crap...Winter coming?





<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=center>
<T>
<TR vAlign=top align=middle>
<TD width="11%">*Tonight
*




Rain
Likely
Lo 36°F</TD>
<TD width="11%">*Tuesday
*




Chance
Flurries
Hi 36°F



</TD>
<TD width="11%">*Tuesday
Night*




Partly
Cloudy
Lo 11°F</TD>
<TD width="11%">*Wednesday
*




Mostly
Sunny
Hi 20°F</TD>
<TD width="11%">*Wednesday
Night*




Clear

Lo 8°F</TD>
<TD width="11%">*Thursday
*




Sunny

Hi 34°F</TD>
<TD width="11%">*Thursday
Night*




Chance
Snow
Lo 21°F</TD>
<TD width="11%">*Friday
*




Chance
Snow
Hi 37°F</TD>
<TD width="11%">*Friday
Night*




Chance
Snow
Lo 19°F</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## Wade E (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey Masta, Theyve been saying we were gonna get snow for weeks now and
aint got no snow. Everytime they say flurries the temps go up so let
them keep saying it until Spring! I like my oil level where it is.


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 15, 2007)

We set a record in Raleigh/Durham area today at 74. Yesterday I was down at my placeat the beach and it was 77. Today I cut the grass, cleaned the mailboxand it's white post, worked in the yard, gave the dogs a bath all outside.But we are not real lucky as tomorrow they say it it will drop off to around 45 by late afternoon. *Edited by: ScubaDon *


----------



## Wade E (Jan 15, 2007)

We had 74 about 2 weeks ago!


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 15, 2007)

We have really had a very warm winter. The coldest day we have had was during the second week of December. Since thenit has been like late spring. Things have start to bud and even a few blooms. I am sure we have some winter coming but it will be a short one but mowing the lawn in the middle of January? This is like being back home in South Mississippi.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 25, 2007)

It sounds nice here for the next day or so. Currently 5 degrees- wind chill, -12F. This evening and overnight snow flurries with a wind chill advisory for -25 to -35F. Nice over the weekend- up to about 15 each day with only a few snow showers. AHHHHHH Winter is settling in


----------



## Fly boy (Jan 25, 2007)

-15 this morning at 7 am. High tomorrow is forecast to be 5-10F. Lows way into the - numbers. Record lows this weekend. Great weekend for winemaking an consumption.


----------



## Michael Vino (Jan 25, 2007)

Well I'll kick in the report from Pittsburgh Pa...... Snow, cold. blowing, more snow on the way. But we've been real lucky this year as its been a mild winter, unitl this week that is then winter arrived..


Now where is that groundhog?


----------



## kutya (Jan 25, 2007)

UPDATE:


It has been unseasonably warm here the past week. 45 on Tue.....


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 25, 2007)

63 and sunny today after dreary cold rainy days......Spring is in the air!!



Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 25, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> 63 and sunny today after dreary cold rainy days......Spring is in the air!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ramona




"SPRING"??????</font>We are just getting ready for winter....wonder if we will get winter his year?? Probably in March and April when we don't want it...so far it's been above normal and barely enough snow to cover the ground....

The lakes have ice, but no snow on them...the fish are acting strange...they are hiding from us...like they can see us up above through the crystal clear ice, with our spears in hand waiting for them to come in and have a 'look-see' at the decoy........the next thing they see is the frying pan...not doing good at filling the freezer this winter....guess there are always frozen fish sticks....


----------



## Wade E (Jan 25, 2007)

My forecast looks the same as Appleman's! Brrrrrrrr!


----------

